# mid 90s fuel injected run of the mill run around



## Diasy

Can anyone please help me find the appropriate translation of the above in Dutch?


----------



## HKK

We might need some context for such an unusual... sentence?


----------



## Suehil

'Een doodgewoon boodschappenautootje uit de jaren negentig'


----------



## Joannes

Suehil said:


> 'Een doodgewoon boodschappenautootje uit de jaren negentig'


Zou je dat eens kunnen 'ontleden', Suehil?

Ik dacht dat een *run-around* inhield dat iemand bedrogen werd? Wel, ik denk dat ik dat mag blijven denken want Van Dale zegt het ook. Maar wat betekent het dan hier? 'Boodschappenautootje'? Of *fuel injected* *run-around* als geheel betekent 'boodschappenautootje'? Wat is een *boodschappenautootje* eigenlijk? Een 'autootje om boodschappen mee te doen', geen 'winkelkarretje', of wel?

Wat ik wil vragen : welk deel van de frase draagt welk aspect bij tot de uiteindelijke betekenis?


----------



## Suehil

'A run-around' of 'a run-about' is een autootje voor kleine ritjes - geen luxe, geen overdreven snelheid.  In feite een auto om boodschappen in te doen.  Ik moet toegeven dat ik vergeten was 'fuel-injected' te vertalen - 'met brandstofinspuiting'
Je kan wel 'give someone the run-around' en dan betekent het inderdaad wat jij zegt.


----------



## Joannes

OK, bedankt!


----------



## pingu89

Suehil said:


> 'Een doodgewoon boodschappenautootje uit de jaren negentig'


 
En is 'run of the mill' dan 'doodgewoon'?


----------



## Diasy

Dank allemaal voor jullie input - het schijnt echter gewoon brandstof-injectie te zijn... tja, erg up-to-date was ik ook niet op dit gebied.


----------



## Suehil

Ja, 'run of the mill' is 'doodgewoon'


----------

